# Graphik-Karte gewechselt - Was sollte emerge beachten ?

## LuxJux

Alt: ATI RX 7 250

Neu: ATI FX 580

make.conf bleibt VIDEO_CARDS = "radeon gdm" 

-------------

Frage:

Muß vor dem emerge -e @world noch der (gen)Kernel ............

Oder sollte erst Kernel und dann @world

Edit: edit

----------

## firefly

ATI gibt es nicht mehr

Und was ist eine FX 580?

----------

## Josef.95

Poste am besten die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -knn | grep VGA
```

 damit kann vermutlich eher weitergeholfen werden.

----------

## LuxJux

```

guest-pc ~ # lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X] (rev e7)

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 580]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

guest-pc ~ # 
```

----------

## LuxJux

OT:

Da hier auch crossgelsen wird.

wegen WIN Hibernate/Shutdown

------------------------------------

Shutdown/Ausschalten funktioniert sehr wohl.

Da es Probleme mit Linux gab, habe ich das alles entfernt.

Shutdown funktioniert einwandfrei

Nach der Neu-Installation von Linux (DualBoot) funktioniert Shutdown nicht mehr.

Stattdessen landen ich bei WIN im Hibernate-Modus. Jedenfalls schaltet sich der PC nicht mehr aus. (grüne Strom-Lampe brennt)Last edited by LuxJux on Thu Oct 10, 2019 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Na, jedenfalls bin ich gefrusted.

X started nicht mehr und calc-LIVEdvd auch nicht (Release 18 )

Fehlt für die neue Graka irgendwas im Kernel ? Oder wie ?

Edit: Hab die alte 2MB Graka nochmal zurück eingebaut. Das flutscht.

Die neue Graka rein -> X startet nicht mehr

----------

## Marlo

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> ? Oder wie ?

 

Hier steht tatsächlich alles drinn was du brauchst --> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Erdie

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Hab die alte 2MB Graka nochmal zurück eingebaut. Das flutscht.
> 
> Die neue Graka rein -> X startet nicht mehr

 

Wenn X nicht mehr startet, liefert 

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

meist zusätzliche, hilfreiche Informationen.

----------

## LuxJux

Habe die Einstellungen angepasst.

```
Cannot compile BZ-Image
```

Wo ist das log dazu ?

----------

## Max Steel

Sieht mir aus wie eine Message vom kernel compile Vorgang... Da hast du die Log auf dem Bildschirm.

Sollte das stimmen hast du idR irgendwas mit deiner Kernelconfig verkackt.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Du solltest Kernelseitig und X-Seitig auf den amdgpu Treiber wechseln.

Also:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi amdgpu"

Und im Kernel halt statt dem radeon Treiber den amdgpu Treiber aktivieren und die entsprechende Firmware mit einkompilieren, dann startet auch X wieder. ( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU#Firmware müsste bei dir die POLARIS10 sein )

----------

## demiurg

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Und im Kernel halt statt dem radeon Treiber den amdgpu Treiber aktivieren und die entsprechende Firmware mit einkompilieren, dann startet auch X wieder. ( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU#Firmware müsste bei dir die POLARIS10 sein )

 

Korrekt. 

```

amdgpu/polaris10_ce.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp.bin amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc_sk.bin amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin
```

ist der String für Generic Driver Options->firmware loading facilities->Build named firmware blobs into the Kernel binaries:

und dazu Firmware blobs root directory: /lib/firmware

 Ich nutze für die Firmware sys-kernel/linux-firmware,weil ich für andere Hardware auch noch Firmware benötige. Et lööft.

 Gruß

Demiurg

----------

## LuxJux

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Sieht mir aus wie eine Message vom kernel compile Vorgang... Da hast du die Log auf dem Bildschirm.

 

Das ist allerdings schlecht gelöst. Vielleicht könntet ihr mit einem error.log was anfangen.

----------------

Werde mal das Backup aufspielen und vielleicht kann mir dieses Tool weiterhelfen die alten Treiber rauszuschmeißen und

die neuen einzubinden.

----------

## LuxJux

Es hat nicht funktioniert.

Habe auch versucht den Ubuntun-Kernel (von LIVE extrahiert) mit genkernel zu benutzen

-------------

Doch das Problem scheint größer zu sein:

Sabayon startet nicht

Calculate startet nicht

Red startet nicht

Die neue Radeon hat mit knapp 300,- € tief in die Portokasse gegriffen

Spenden für eine GTX1080 werden gerne entgegengenommen

----------

## Tyrus

@LuxJux:

Schreibt doch mal bitte was du genau machst. Deine Aussagen sind so wie du es hier schreibst leider wenig hilfreich um zu verstehen wo du nicht weiterkommst.

Als nimm einfach nochmal das Gentoo-Wiki zur Hilfe, das beschreibt was zu tun ist: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

Du hast höchstwahrscheinlich einen POLARIS10 Chipsatz. Führ doch mal die einzelnen Schritte durch und wenn etwas nicht klappt dann nenn den Einzelschritt wo es hängt, bzw wo du etwas nicht verstehst. Es ist wichtig das du den Schritt "Including firmware in the kernel (4.18 and later)" richtig einstellst, demiurg hatte den exakten String den du da manuell einstellen musst genannt. Es wäre gut zu wissen das du diesen Schritt durchführst und nicht irgenwelche automatischen Tools nimmst. Niemand weiss was die einstellen oder ändern.

----------

## LuxJux

An der Graka lag es nicht

```
 Due to BIOS-BUG.....please update to 00x22 Firmware
```

Vorher: RX580 OC

Update: GTX 1660 OC

Mainboard: MSI Z97-PCMate

-----

Bei einer LiveCD kann das wohl nicht korrigiert werden, oder doch ? (z.B. bei Calculate)

-

----------

## LuxJux

 :Twisted Evil:  -------------   :Embarassed:  ---------------  :Question: 

Insolvenz-Rechner günstig erhalten

OnBoard-Graphik 4k

----------

Weder Sabayon noch Calculate startet. Schwarzer Bilschirm...15 Min müssen reichen zum booten..ok..30 min (USB3.0) (DVD16x)

-

Edit: W10 ok

----------

## ChrisJumper

2 Dinge:

1. Es ist immer gut für einen aktuellen Rechner, ein aktuelles Knoppix zu haben das man booten kann.

2. Es schadet nie wenn du auch ohne Grafikkarte per SSH frühzeitig auf die Maschine kommst.

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn jetzt genau? wird das unter Windows auch nicht ordentlich angezeigt? Wahrscheinlich kannst du nichts erkennen auf dem Mainboard oder? Es klang ja so als hättest du die selber eingebaut.

Du musst natürlich den richtigen Treiber für die Hardware haben.

Es kann sein das ein unterschiedliche Bios-Version verschiedene Hardware, vor allem modernere anders einordnen. Hast du das Bios-Update denn jetzt hinter dir?

Aber wahrscheinlich hat sich dein Problem schon aufgelöst oder? Aus deinen Smileys wurde ich nicht so wirklich schlau.

----------

## LuxJux

Ende der Fahnenstange - Hardtware zu neu

-

2018 lief calculate 17.6 stabil *mit dem alten Rechner(

Die Grundlage für ein echtes stage3-gentoo.....und läuft (Edit: lief)

Bei der Konfiguration haperts noch....aber läuft.(Edit: lief)

------------

Der richtige Zeitpunkt, die Hardware mal auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Toterweise ist die Hardtware zu neu

-----

Insbesondere melden die Grakas (Werksübertaktet) ( Radeon RX580 / Nvidia GTX 1660 )

beim Knoppix-Boot

----------unknown Chipset ( using genericVGA-Driver )

=======================================================

Hier ist ende von Fahnenstange ( da und dort mal nen .doc lesen ist ok )

Der 1.ste Eindruck vom neuen Rechner

- I7-4790k-octupuss 16GB

- Gtx 1660 OC 6GB

		(- RX 580 OC 8GB )

- 970 Evo plus PCI-NVM

(Linux-Nix. Youngblood funktioniert mit der NVidia bei 4k ohne zu pusten ( Ultra-Hoch-Einstellung ) )

----------------------

Als Windows-Umsteiger reicht mir 

```
 emerge -av pcsteamclient32
```

noch flugs den Controller ran

.................wooooo..........

Dann ist W3,98,xp,7,10 .............*rülps*

===================

----------

## LuxJux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Es schadet nie wenn du auch ohne Grafikkarte per SSH frühzeitig auf die Maschine kommst.

 Was zur Hölle ist ssh

Und zu was braucht man das ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wie Tyrus, Child_of_Sun_24 und demiurg schon schrieben ist die Lösung wohl die richtige Einstellung unter Linux und den richtigen Treiber zu nutzen.

Zu neu scheint die Hardware nicht. Manchmal macht es Zicken wenn Bios oder Uefi ein Update brauchen, aber du hast das wohl schon gemacht.

Wie das mit dem Grafikkarten Treiber geht findest du unter https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU Die drei (Tyrus, demiurg, Child of Sun) haben es aber schon erklärt was du machen musst. Schau dir das noch mal genauer an.

Nebenbei:

Von einer Live-CD aus müsstest du in der Chroot Umgebung sein und dein Gentoo-System entsprechend Eingehängt haben, aber ich weiß nicht wie du dein Gentoo installiert hast. Wenn deine System gar nicht bootet hast du vielleicht ein anderes Problem. So hatte ich bei einigen Systemen keine STRG + F1 Shell, und auch kein GDM und keinen Desktop und hätte alles Blind machen müssen.

Als Übergang gehen scheinbar auch die VESA Treiber, das ist so ein Konsortium das quasi den Minimal-Ansatz hat damit man eine etwas wie Maus und Desktop hat aber mit gaanz schlechten Frames, etwa so wie du das beschrieben hast vom Knoppix.

Hier eine Checkliste:

1. Bootet dein System Gentoo?

2. Hast du am Ende eine Login Promt?

```
 $host.$netzwerk login:
```

2a. Oder ein einen Greeter von GDM/KDE?

2b. Bricht der Boot vorher mit einer Fehlermeldung (oft Zahlensalat) ab? Dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Kernel-Treiber Problem.

2c. Oder bleibt alles nach Grub einfach schwarz und du siehst nix mehr?

3. Wie machst du es wenn du es aktuell wenn du ohne Grafikkarten Support (wegen dem Treiberproblem) auf deinem System arbeiten willst?

3a. Per Live CD starten und wie in der Anleitung die Festplatten einhängen dann per chroot ins System.

3b. Gentoo versuchen neu zu installieren.

3c. Wenn du ssh hättest, könntest du noch per ssh drauf zugreifen, aber mach das später ich denke das ist (in deiner aktuellen Situation) zu kompliziert.

...

Wegen SSH.

wiki.gentoo.org ssh

Secure Shell.

Ich weiß nicht wie oft du ein Terminal nutzt und ob du damit gut arbeiten kannst.

Aber damit kann man sich dann einfach von seinem Haupt-Rechner auf dem anderen Rechner anmelden. Je nachdem wie man es konfiguriert geht das auch so das man zum Beispiel den Firefox auf dem entfernten Rechner auf macht, er aber bei dir auf dem Desktop als Fenster erscheint. Das ist dieses X-Forwarding. Hab ich aber meistens ausgeschaltet, weil es Sicherheitsrisiken gibt, über ein vertrauliches Netzwerk oder VPN wäre es noch ok. Würde ich aber erst nutzen wenn du ssh verstehst und einige Zeit die Sicherheitsaspekte im Netz abgeklappert hast und was man wie am besten einstellt. 

Aber warum ich das angesprochen hab, du kannst dann einfach von einem Rechner, dich per Terminal auf dem anderen anmelden. Und dort arbeiten als hättest du dort ein Terminal auf.

Es ist etwas Aufwand das so einzurichten das alles klappt und bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Aber sofern der Boot-Prozess auf dem anderen System läuft und der SSHd dort gestartet wurde und zuvor richtig eingestellt wurde. Kannst du dich darüber dann dort einloggen.

Das ist halt praktisch wenn das Netzwerk auf dem anderen System geht, aber Zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte nicht funktioniert. Ob dann ohne Grafikkarten Treiber X-Forwarding geht weiß ich gerade nicht genau.

Es hilft halt einfach eine SSH-Verbindung zu haben, um raus zu finden warum der Grafiktreiber nicht wollte. Zudem kannst du das Problem dann von einem Desktop in bequemer Auflösung lösen. Ohne an der eigentlichen Maschine Augenkrebs zu bekommen, oder ohne Maus und Tastatur auszukommen.

Es ist halt einfach praktisch zur Wartung und Pflege des Systems.

----------

## LuxJux

Noch mal zur Kontrolle:

Der neue I7 läuft mit der GTX1660 (4k ruckel/zuckel-frei)Last edited by LuxJux on Fri Oct 18, 2019 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Chris: 

Nur ein Rechner. Mein Rechner.

Deshalb fehlen die ganzen Kenntnisse zu ssh

Edit: auch in ZukunftLast edited by LuxJux on Fri Oct 18, 2019 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier eine Checkliste:
> 
> 1. Bootet dein System Gentoo? Ja, in Konsole
> ...

 

----------

## LuxJux

edit

----------

## ChrisJumper

Windows 10 schreckt mich ab. Aber wenn du in die Konsole kommst, kannst du bestimmt den Treiber installieren wie hier schon beschrieben anhand des Wikis, wenn du bei der Konsole kein Internet hast, druck es dir notfalls aus oder trage den PC zu einem Linux-Stammtisch, einer Linux User Gruppe und schilder dein Problem!

----------

## LuxJux

Irgendwie hatte es ja auch seinen Grund weshalb mirmich sich die ganzen Kenntnisse für eine gentoo-Installation angeeignet hat.

Vielleicht ist es bei Linux wirklich nicht sinnvoll die Hardware zu tauschen

Never change a running system is not produced by M$soft

---------------

Wie auch immer. Die Kiste ist nun neu und benötigt eine Neuinstallation.    :Laughing: 

----------

## LuxJux

Was hab ich nicht alles versucht:

Mint

```
System:    Host: urea-MS-7850 Kernel: 4.15.0-54-generic x86_64 bits: 64 compiler: gcc v: 7.4.0 

           Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3 tk: Gtk 2.24.31 wm: xfwm4 dm: LightDM Distro: Linux Mint 19.2 Tina 

           base: Ubuntu 18.04 bionic 

Machine:   Type: Desktop Mobo: MSI model: B85-G41 PC Mate(MS-7850) v: 1.0 serial: <filter> 

           BIOS: American Megatrends v: 2.9 date: 03/30/2015 

CPU:       Topology: Quad Core model: Intel Core i7-4790K bits: 64 type: MT MCP arch: Haswell 

           rev: 3 L2 cache: 8192 KiB 

           flags: lm nx pae sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx bogomips: 64002 

           Speed: 2200 MHz min/max: 800/4400 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 2201 2: 2202 3: 2197 

           4: 2201 5: 2204 6: 2201 7: 2200 8: 2204 

Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA vendor: ASUSTeK driver: N/A bus ID: 01:00.0 chip ID: 10de:2184 

           Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.19.6 driver: fbdev,nouveau unloaded: modesetting,vesa 

           resolution: 640x480~73Hz 

           OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0 256 bits) v: 3.3 Mesa 19.0.2 compat-v: 3.1 

           direct render: Yes 

Audio:     Device-1: Intel 8 Series/C220 Series High Definition Audio vendor: Micro-Star MSI 

           driver: snd_hda_intel v: kernel bus ID: 00:1b.0 chip ID: 8086:8c20 

           Device-2: NVIDIA vendor: ASUSTeK driver: snd_hda_intel v: kernel bus ID: 01:00.1 

           chip ID: 10de:1aeb 

           Sound Server: ALSA v: k4.15.0-54-generic 

Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet vendor: Micro-Star MSI 

           driver: r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI port: d000 bus ID: 03:00.0 chip ID: 10ec:8168 

           IF: enp3s0 state: up speed: 1000 Mbps duplex: full mac: <filter> 

Drives:    Local Storage: total: 3.64 TiB used: 7.89 GiB (0.2%) 

           ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Samsung model: SSD 860 EVO 500GB size: 465.76 GiB 

           speed: 6.0 Gb/s serial: <filter> 

           ID-2: /dev/sdb vendor: Seagate model: ST3000DM001-1ER166 size: 2.73 TiB speed: 6.0 Gb/s 

           serial: <filter> 

           ID-3: /dev/sdc vendor: Samsung model: SSD 860 EVO 500GB size: 465.76 GiB 

           speed: 6.0 Gb/s serial: <filter> 

Partition: ID-1: / size: 82.13 GiB used: 7.82 GiB (9.5%) fs: ext3 dev: /dev/sda8 

           ID-2: /boot size: 487.9 MiB used: 75.6 MiB (15.5%) fs: ext3 dev: /dev/sda7 

USB:       Hub: 1-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 2 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 1d6b:0002 

           Hub: 1-1:2 info: Intel ports: 6 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 8087:8008 

           Hub: 2-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 2 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 1d6b:0002 

           Hub: 2-1:2 info: Intel ports: 6 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 8087:8000 

           Hub: 3-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 12 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 1d6b:0002 

           Device-1: 3-1:2 info: Microsoft Xbox360 Controller type: <vendor specific> driver: xpad 

           rev: 2.0 chip ID: 045e:028e 

           Device-2: 3-2:3 info: Primax type: Mouse driver: hid-generic,usbhid rev: 1.1 

           chip ID: 0461:4e84 

           Device-3: 3-10:4 info: Primax HP PR1101U / Primax PMX-KPR1101U Keyboard 

           type: Keyboard,HID driver: hid-generic,usbhid rev: 2.0 chip ID: 0461:0010 

           Hub: 4-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 6 rev: 3.0 chip ID: 1d6b:0003 

           Hub: 5-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 2 rev: 2.0 chip ID: 1d6b:0002 

           Hub: 6-0:1 info: Full speed (or root) Hub ports: 4 rev: 3.1 chip ID: 1d6b:0003 

Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 29.8 C mobo: 27.8 C 

           Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A 

Repos:     No active apt repos in: /etc/apt/sources.list 

           Active apt repos in: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list 

           1: deb http: //packages.linuxmint.com tina main upstream import backport #id:linuxmint_main

           2: deb http: //archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main restricted universe multiverse

           3: deb http: //archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main restricted universe multiverse

           4: deb http: //archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse

           5: deb http: //security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-security main restricted universe multiverse

           6: deb http: //archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ bionic partner

Info:      Processes: 210 Uptime: 1m Memory: 15.59 GiB used: 535.2 MiB (3.4%) Init: systemd v: 237 

           runlevel: 5 Compilers: gcc: 7.4.0 alt: 7 Client: Unknown python3.6 client inxi: 3.0.32 

```

================

Knoppix meldet unknown

Alle Distros, die ich kenne melden "unbrauchbar" "genericVGA"

Selbst PCLos....

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wenn du Windows 10 gestartet hast, und die Karte da entsprechend erkannt wird. Dann muss du dich darauf konzentrieren. Genau diesen Treiber für Linux zu installieren. Nach dem AMDGPU Howto, wie es alle hier empfohlen haben.

Probiere das aus, von mir aus nach dem Boot ohne X Support, oder gehe via chroot in dein Gentoo Linux. Wie auch immer. Probiere den Polaris10 Treiber, die Verwendung dieser Linux-Firmware usw.. (wie im AMDGPU Wiki beschrieben) und alle Kernel Einstellungen.

Dann sollte das funktionieren wenn du neu startest.

Wenn es nicht geht, poste die Fehlermeldungen vom Kernel, vom Xorg log und noch mal lspci unter Linux etc.

Ich hatte lediglich den Eindruck das die Karte alt "klingt", aber besitze auch keine AMD GPUs.

----------

## firefly

Laut der Ausgabe unter Mint, die er gepostet hat, hat er auch keine AMD Grafikkarte sondern eine von nvidia.

 *Quote:*   

> Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA vendor: ASUSTeK

 

Falls diese Ausgabe nicht von dem rechner mit dem "Problem" ist, dann Frage ich mich wieso diese ausgabe überhaupt gepostet wurde

----------

## LuxJux

Nachdem die Verwirrung nun komplett ist

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Noch mal zur Kontrolle:
> 
> Der neue I7 läuft mit der GTX1660 (4k ruckel/zuckel-frei)

 

Das neue Board hat denselben 0x22 firmware-Bug---------EDIT: den BIOS-Bug

Und da z.Z. keine LIVE mehr funktioniert, funktioniert chrooten auch nicht.

Das wird ein großer Happen, nur mit Konsole 

Ansonsten wäre das Thema hier beendet, da der I5-RX580 deaktiviert in der Reservatenkammer steht.

I7-GTX1660 (4k) ist aktiv

----------

